# Audi Exclusive Sighting: Orange RS 6 Avant



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audiblog.nl has found a few pics of and orange RS 6 and S6. These look more electric orange than other Audi orange hues we've seen in the past so aren't sure of the name. Still, it's definitely a bold choice. Check it out after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Audi Exclusive Sighting: Orange RS 6 Avant ([email protected])*

i just made a mess


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Audi Exclusive Sighting: Orange RS 6 Avant (buddahvw)*

I have a Canyon Red...er Orange pearl sedan myself...I like it...it is bold and not what everyone would choose for an Audi.


----------

